# دبلوم الضبط الإحصائى وتوكيد الجودة ( دبلوم العام الواحد )



## magdy100 (24 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخوانى أعضاء وزوار منتدي الهندسة الصناعية
بدأ فتح باب القبول لتقديم أوراق الإلتحاق بالدبلومة الإحترافية فى الضبط الإحصائى وتوكيد الجودة بجامعة القاهرة - معهد البحوث والدراسات الإحصائية 
الدبلومة حقيقة متميزة جدا جدا ولمدة عام واحد فقط تحصل بعده على شهادتها وقد كان لى الشرف أن أكون خريج أول دفعة بها لعام 2007-2008 لذلك أدعوا كل إخوانى فى عالم الجودة والأيزو الى الإنضمام للدبلومة للعام الجديد 
ملحوظة هامة الوقت المكتوب 3 ساعات تعنى 3 ساعات أسبوعيا لكل مادة على مدار أكثر من 12 أسبوع


بعض الملاحظات الهامة حول الدبلومة:
1- الدراسة يومى الجمعة و السبت فقط من كل اسبوع
الجمعة من 3 بعد الظهر إلى 9 مساء و السبت من 9 صباحا حتى 6 بعد الظهر 
2- الدراسة لمدة سنة واحدة على فصلين دراسيين يتم تدريس 5 مواد فى كل فصل دراسى
3- الدراسة تبدأ من اول اكتوبر و حتى أوائل يونيو
4- الدراسة تولى الجوانب التطبيقية اهتماما خاصا و مادة المشروع
عبارة عن تطبيق عملى يتم فى أحد المصانع الإنتاجية أو المؤسسات الخدمية
5- الصروفات 3 الاف جنيه للمصريين تدفع على قسطين و 3 ألاف دولار امريكى لغير المصريين

الضبط الإحصائى و توكيد الجودة


دبلوم العام الواحد​

يتزايد الإهتمام بالجودة و أساليب تطبيقها محليا و عالميا كما تشتد المنافسة فى الأسواق الداخلية و الخارجية لذلك فإنه من الضرورى أن يأخذ مقدم الخدمة أو المتنج بالأساليب العلمية التى تحقق له ضمان البقاء فى الأسواق عن طريقتحقيق الجودة المناسبة بالتكلفة الأقل.
و لقد اصبح من سياسات الجامعة الثابتة تحقيق التلاحم مع المجتمع و تقديم العون العلمى إلى جميع قطاعات الدولة و تكييف التطبيقات العلمية لتلائم حاجات المجتمع و يتجلى ذلك واضحا فى الندوات و المؤتمرات المتعددة فى مجالات تنمية المجتمع و الحفاظ على البيئة و تسويق الخدمات الجامعية و التى تتبناها الجامعة بإستمرار.
إن تطبيق الجودة الشاملة يتضمن التعامل مع جميع البيانات الخاصة بالمنتج أو الخدمة و تحليلها إحصائيا و إستخلاص النتائج منها بهدف تطوير و تحسين أساليب العمل لضمان الجودة المطلوبة للمنتج النهائى و التوافق مع المعايير العالمية للجودة ISO 9000-2000 .
و إذ يقدم المعهد هذا الدبلوم المهنى فإنه يأمل أن يكون ذلك خطوة فى دعم إتجاهات الجامعة نحو تحقيق التوافق مع حاجات المجتمع و خدمة البيئة. و على ذلك فإن الأهداف الأساسية لهذا الدبلوم هى:

1- نشر الوعى بالأساليب الإحصائية المستخدمة فى مجالات الجودة الشاملة.
2- مسايرة الإتجاهات العالمية للإهتمام بالجودة و تقديم ما يحقق توافق الإنتاج و الخدمات مع نظم الجودة القياسية ISO 9000-2000 .
3- التعرف على أساليب تطبيق نظم الجودة فى المجالات المختلفة. 
4- دراسة طرق التحليل الإحصائى للبيانات بصفة عامة و لبيانات الجودة بصفة خاصة.
5- دراسة الأسس العلمية لأخذ العينات و إنشاء خرائط الرقابة الإحصائية للجودة و دعم إتخاذ القرار الخاص بالجودة. 
6- تنفيذ سياسة الجامعة التى تقضى بتطويع العلم لخدمة حاجات المجتمع و تنمية البيئة.







واليكم إخوانى مقررات الدبلومة :​

الفصل الدراسى الأول 

1- أسس ضبط الجودة ( 3 ساعات )

- مفاهيم و عناصر الضبط المتكامل للجودة.
- مراحل تطور الجودة.
- العلاقة بين الجودة و الإنتاجية.
- تكاليف الجودة.
- توكيد الجودة.
- نظم الجودة.
- النظم القياسية للجودة (ISO 9000-2000 ).
- مفاهيم ديمنج Deming's Views .
- دوائر الجودة.
- عناصر الجودة الشاملة.
- منحنى خواص التشغيل و أنواعه.
- قدرة العمليات.

2- نظم المعلومات و إدارة المعرفة ( 3 ساعات )

- المفاهيم الأساسية للنظم.
- مكونات النظام.
- أنواع النظم.
- بناء نماذج النظم.
- دراسة الجدوى.
- تحليل التكلفة و العائد.
- مؤشرات تقييم أداء النظام.
- أساسيات نظم المعلومات.
- نظم معلومات الإدارة.
- منظمات التعلم ( Learning Organizations)

3- خرائط الجودة ( 3 ساعات )

يتم إستخدام حزمتى البرامج الإحصائية MINITAB STATGRAPHICS & فى هذا المقرر.
- مفاهيم و إستخدامات خرائط الجودة.
- خرائط المتوسط و المدى.
- خرائط المتوسط و الإنحراف المعيارى.
- تقدير نسب التالف عند تغير ضبط العملية.
- تقدير عدد الدورات اللازمة لاكتشاف تغير ضبط العملية. 
- خرائط الضبط للمفردات.
- خرائط نسب المعيب.
- خرائط عدد القطع المعيبة.
- خرائط عدد العيوب.
- الخرائط التجميعية CUSUM Charts.
- خرائط الأوساط المتحركة الأسية.

4- تحليل البيانات (3 ساعات)

يتم إستخدام حزمة البرامج الإحصائية MINITAB فى هذا المقرر
- أنواع المتغيرات.
- إدخال البيانات.
- التعامل مع القيم الشاذة.
- التعامل مع القيم المفقودة.
- تلخيص و عرض البيانات.
- مؤشرات الموضع و التشتت.
- إختبارات الفروض.
- تحليل التباين.
- تحليل الإنحدار و الإرتباط.
- مقدمة فى الإحتمالات.
- بعض التوزيعات الإحتمالية ( ذو الحدين – بواسون – الطبيعى ).

5- إدراة المشروعات ( 3 ساعات )
- المفاهيم الحديثة لإدارة المشروع
- أساليب تقييم و اختيار المشروع
- مواصفات مدير المشروع وواجباته و مسئولياته 
- تنظيم المشروع ( ( Project Organization 
- حل النزاعات و التفاوض
- تقدير التكلفة 
- التخطيط الزمنى للمشروع
- تخصيص الموارد
- إدارة الوقت
- نظام معلومات المشروع
- الرقابة على المشروع
- مؤشرات نجاح تنفيذ المشروع
- أساليب التنبؤ

الفصل الدراسى الثانى

1- نظم المعاينة للقبول و الرفض (3 ساعات)
- مفاهيم العينة و المجتمع.
- بعض التوزيعات الأساسية ( ذو الحدين –بواسون – فوق الهندسى – الطبيعى )
- أنواع العينات.
- تحديد حجم العينة.
- منحنيات خواص التشغيل و أنواعها.
نظم المعاينة للخواص و الصفات
- نظم المعاينة المنفردة ( لخطط القبول و الرفض ).
- نظم المعاينة المزدوجة ( لخطط القبول و الرفض ).
- نظم المعاينة المتعددة ( لخطط القبول و الرفض ).
- نظم المعاينة التتابعية ( لخطط القبول و الرفض ).
خطط المعاينة لدودج و روميج
خطط المعاينة للمتغيرات
- المواصفات القياسية الحربية لخطط القبول. Military Standards for Acceptance Sampling
- الإعتبارات الإقتصادية لنظم المعاينة 

2- الصلاحية و الإحلال ( علوم التوكيد ) (3 ساعات)

- مفهوم الصلاحية.
- الصلاحية و الجودة.
- صلاحية المعدات.Equipment Survival 
- طرق تقدير الصلاحية. Reliability Prediction Methods
- إختبارات الصلاحية. Reliability Testing 
- قابلية الصيانة.Maintainability (متطلبات قابلية الصيانة الكمية و النوعية) 
- توكيد القابلية للصيانة
- اتاحية المعدات ( Equipment Availability(
- الدعم المتكامل للإمدادات. Integrated logistic Support 
مفاهيم الدعم المتكامل للإمدادات – تكلفة دورة الحياة – متطلبات الدعم.
- نماذج الإحلال.

3- التحسين المستمر (3 ساعات)

- الطريقة العلمية.
- الأدوات السبعة.
- نظرية القيود. 
- أسلوب الجودة الشاملة.
- أسلوب 6 سجما 6 Sigma.
- أسلوب 6 سجما اللين Lean 6 Sigma.


4 – تصميم و تحليل التجارب ) 3 ساعات )
- المفاهيم الأساسية لتصميم التجارب.
- اختبارات الفروض.
- تحليل التباين لتجربة ذات عامل واحد
- أساليب المقارنة المتعددة.
- تحديد حجم العينة.
- تحليل الإنحدار لبيانات تجربة.
- تحليل التباين لتجربة ذات عاملين.
- تقدير تأثيرات العوامل.
- التجارب متعددة العوامل.
تصميم أسطح الإستجابة ( Response surface Designs(
طرق تاجوتشى ( Taguchi Methods ( 

5- مشروع (3 ساعات)


----------



## محمد فوزى (24 يونيو 2008)

شكرا اخى واود الاستفسار هل يمكنك الان التقدم للماجيستير بحصولك على الدبلومة


----------



## magdy100 (24 يونيو 2008)

محمد فوزى قال:


> شكرا اخى واود الاستفسار هل يمكنك الان التقدم للماجيستير بحصولك على الدبلومة



أخى الفاضل م / محمد 
هذه الدبلومة دبلومة إحترافية مهنية أى أنها تؤهلك للعمل بمجال ضبط وتوكيد الجودة وعلى فكرة هى مفتوحة لكل التخصصات والمؤهلات العلمية شرط يكون المؤهل عالى 
وهى غير مؤهلة للحصول على ماجستير لأنها ليست دبلومة أكاديمية ​


----------



## شمس المغيب (25 يونيو 2008)

*سؤال يتعلق بدورة الضبط الاحصائي و توكيد الجودة*

السلام عليكم
سؤالي الى الاخ مجدي الحاصل على دبلو مة الجودة ، هل من الممكن دراسة الدبلومة بنظام الدراسة عن بعد.
او اذا قام الشخص بالتسجيل في هذه الدبلومة وتردد الى مصر على فترات زمنيه مثلا كل اربعة شهور
حيث اني اعمل موظفا في احدى الدوائر الحكمية و اقيم في فلسطين.
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## magdy100 (25 يونيو 2008)

أخى الفاضل م / شمس المغيب
لقد سألت هذا السؤال للدكتور المسئول عن الدبلومة وهو إمكانية الدراسة عن بعد فأجابنى بأن الجامعة بصدد دراسة هذا الأسلوب لتدريس الدبلومة ولكن ممكن يكون يتأخر بعض الشئ فى تطبيقه وممكن يكون فى خلال سنتين أما التردد كل أربع شهور فأعتقد أنه غير مناسب نظرا لأن الدبلومة عملية ويتخللها تطبيق الكثير مما يدرس بها وتكون هناك تقارير ومشاريع بكل مادة إضافة الى أنها تدرس على تيرمين كل تيرم تقريبا أربعة شهور لذا أعتقد أن هذا الحل غير مناسب لكن سوف أحاول الأتصال بإدارة الدبلومة وأخبرك بأذن الله


----------



## hussam yusuf (25 يونيو 2008)

first of all i want to congratulate you eng magdy for the degreeand i have a question if you please.
Now i`m not working in the qc field but i want to join it so,do you think it`s


----------



## hussam yusuf (25 يونيو 2008)

useful to join this diploma without having any experience in the qc fieldor it will be useless.thanks alot and congratulation again


----------



## magdy100 (26 يونيو 2008)

hussam yusuf قال:


> useful to join this diploma without having any experience in the qc fieldor it will be useless.thanks alot and congratulation again


أخى الفاضل hussam yusuf شكرا جزيلا على تهنئتك 
الغرض من هذه الدبلومة هو إعداد الحاصل عليها للعمل بمجال توكيد أو ضبط الجودة وفى نفس الوقت زيادة المعرفة عن طريق الدراسة والتطبيق العملى لمن هم يعملون أصلا فى هذين المجاليين أى أنها مناسبة لمن ليس له دراية بالمجال ويبدأ من جديد أو حتى لمن يعمل بالمجال ولديه خبرة 
وهذا ما حدث بالضبط فى الدفعة الأولى التى تخرجت هذا العام فبلفعل كان ضمن الدفعة ناس كانت تعمل بالمجال وأخرى جديدة عليه كلية 
أتمنى لك التوفيق ولو لك أى إستفسارت أنا متابع الموضوع
م / مجدى خطاب


----------



## eng.industrial (28 يونيو 2008)

مشكور اخوي م مجدى

ولكن نحن فعلا نريد هذه الدورة للاهميتها

ممكن تعطني رقم الادارة او المركز ليتم التسجيل
ولو يوجد دورة عن طريق الانتساب يكون افضل

وجزاك الله خير


----------



## magdy100 (1 يوليو 2008)

eng.industrial قال:


> مشكور اخوي م مجدى
> 
> ولكن نحن فعلا نريد هذه الدورة للاهميتها
> 
> ...



اليكم إخوانى بعض الردود لأسئلة حول الدبلومة​1- ما هى شروط الإلتحاق بلدبلوم؟
الإجابة:أ) الحصول على مؤهل جامعى أو ما يعادله.
ب) تسديد المصروفات ( 3000 جنيه للمصرى أو 3000 دولار لغير المصرى
و يمكن الدفع على قسطين 1500 فى بداية كل فصل دراسى )
2- ما هى أيام الدراسة؟
الدراسة يومى الجمعة و السبت من كل اسبوع و الدراسة تبدأ فى أول أكتوبر و حتى يونيو
من العام التالى و مدة الدراسة عام دراسى واحد
3- هل يمكن الدراسة بالمراسلة؟
لا يمكن ذلك لأن الدبلوم المهنى يحتاج الى تبادل خبرات و ترحيل خبرة عملية و ذلك لا 
يمكن عمله بالمراسلة أيضا لأن الدبلوم يحتوى على مادة المشروع التى يتم عملها من خلال
احدى المؤسسات الفعلية و تطبيق ما تم دراسته لتحسين بعض الأمور الموجودة
4- هل يمكن الحصول على الدبلوم لغير المصريين دون حضورهم للبرنامج؟
يمكن ان يتم ذلك اذا توفر على الأقل 10 دارسين فى نفس المكان على ان يتبنى الموضوع
احدى الجهات لتسهيل حضور و اقامة المحاضرين و الإلتزام بتسديد المصروفات 
5-ما هى محتويات الدبلوم؟
10 مقررات تدرس على فصلين و المقرر 3 ساعات اسبوعيا
6- ما هى فرص العمل و الترقى؟
فرص مؤكدة ان شاء الله نظرا للإتجاه العلمى نحو التركيز على الجودة و التحسين المستمر
فى كل المجالات و منها الصناعة - الرعاية الصحية - الخدمات - الإتصالات - الصناعات
الغذائية و الكيماوية - البترول - التعليم - البرمجيات- و غيرها
7- طريقة تقديم الأوراق
تتم بالحضور لسحب النماذج و تقديمها بعد استيفاء البيانات.
8- المسؤل فى شؤن الطلاب
الأستاذ يحيى
9- الإتصال بالمعهد
على تلفونات المعهد و منها من داخل القاهرة 33353161


----------



## فتوح (1 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيك يا أخ مجدي وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ابراهيم السكندرى (12 أبريل 2009)

مشكوراً اخى مجدى ولاكن هل ممكن ان ادرس هذه الدبلومه فى احدى جامعات الاسكندريه


----------



## magdy100 (12 أبريل 2009)

ابراهيم السكندرى قال:


> مشكوراً اخى مجدى ولاكن هل ممكن ان ادرس هذه الدبلومه فى احدى جامعات الاسكندريه



أخى افاضل هذه الدبلومة الإحترافية فى مجال الجودة أو مرة تطبق فى الجامعات المصرية وهى حاليا مطبقة فقط فى جامعة القاهرة 
وقد تتم تطبيقها للعام الثانى على التوالى هذا العام 
ولا اعلم حقيقة هل تدرس بجامعة الأسكندرية أم لا وممكن تتصل بالجامعة وتسأل عليها وإن كنت لا اعتقد أنها موجودة لديهم 
نقطة أخرى مهمة وهو أنه كان بالفعل هناك طلبة بالدبلومة معى العام الماضى من محافظات كثيرة ومن الصعيد كمان وكانو بيحضرو يومى الدبلومة وهما الجمعة والسبت وبعدين يسافرو مرة أخرى 
العلم يحتاج السعى ولا يقف عند حدود مكان 
وفقك الله


----------



## mohamed fhd 555 (11 يونيو 2009)

يا اخوانى الكرام انا اسمى محمد سليمان انا الحمد لله تانى دفعة تتخرج من دبلومة الضبط الأحصائى وتوكيد الجوده 2008/2009 ودرست حاجات زياده عن الدفعة الأولى لان الدكتور اللى مسئول عن الدبلومه بيؤمن بحاجه أسمها التحسين المستمر اما بالنسبة للماجستير هو اتوافق عليه وانا قيدت اسمى فيه وهو بالمرحلة الأخيره والسنه الجايه ان شاء الله حنخش فيه زى بالظبط جامعة عين شمس فيها ماجستير مهنى فى ادارة الاعمال فهما علشان كده وافقوا عليه وربنا يوفق الجميع وعلى العموم انا لسه مخلص فى 6/6/2009 والنتيجه الأسبوع الجاى ان شاء الله خير ولو فيه اى استفسار انا فى الخدمه دايماُ ( ان الله فى عون العبد ما كان العبد فى عون اخية ) وربنا يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله . 
اخوكم فى فى الله ( محمد سليمان ) 0108917359


----------



## brain storming (14 يونيو 2009)

ما موقف طلبة اوخريجى كلية الهندسه قسم انتاج من هذه الدبلومه؟


----------



## ahmed_caffe (16 نوفمبر 2009)

انا بشتغل فى توكيدالجودة منذ10سنوات ممكن احصل على الدبلومة أنا حاصل على مؤهل فوق متوسط


----------



## ahmed_caffe (16 نوفمبر 2009)

أنا بشتغل توكيدجودة منذ10سنوات ممكن أحصل على الدبلومة أنا حاصل على معهدفوق متوسط


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (27 مارس 2010)

االاخ الفاضل 
ان البرنامج المقدم لاختصاص الجودة برنامج جميل جدا اتمنى ان تكون بين معاهدنا العليا اوجامعاتنا تطور هذا الاختصاص فاليابانيون والامريكان والاوربين لم يتطورو في صناعتهم الا من خلال هذا الاختصاص وفقكم اللة وشكر على طرح هذا الموضوع


----------



## marwa-2010 (27 مارس 2010)

اخى /صديقى العزيز 
اولا الـــــــــــف مـــــــــبروك على الشهاده وعقبال الماجيستير ان شاء الله 
انا حصلت على دورات تدريبيه فى الايزو 9001/2008- 18001/2007 و المراجعات الداخليه واداره الانتاج 
وعملت بهم فى الشركة التى اعمل بها الان . فهل هذا يكفى لاصبح خبيره جوده ؟ ام اتقدم لاخذ هذه الدبلومه؟ بما انك الان اصبحت عبقرى وخبير الجوده 

ارجو سرعة الرد للاهميه .


----------



## marwa-2010 (27 مارس 2010)

ارجــــــــــــــــو الرد لانى تحدثت اكثـــــــــــر من رمه ولم يتم الرد 
ارجـــــــــــــــو الاهتمام 

وشكرا​


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (11 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## محي الدين الاعرجي (12 أبريل 2010)

وفقك الله


----------

